# SALAS 'ENGRAVING



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)

CALL ME


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)

CALL ME 4 MORE INFO ............ THAX


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)

CALL ME 4 MORE INFO ............ THAX


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

I've seen alot of Carlos's engraving and it's beautifull. Congrats on postin in here Carlos best of luck carnal. Peace.


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 9 2009, 10:46 PM~14146632
> *I've seen alot of Carlos's engraving and it's beautifull. Congrats on postin in here Carlos best of luck carnal. Peace.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

been dealing with salas 4 year


----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jun 9 2009, 10:50 PM~14146672
> *been dealing with salas 4 year
> *


X2


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

hey salas. nice seeing your work in here. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Props to Salas for some bad ass engraving


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Let me help you out there Carlos:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)

> [/quo
> 
> 
> THATZ WHAT IM TAKING ABOUT


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)

THANX HOMEIZ 4 THE SUPPORT..................... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ORALE CARLITOS Q VOLE I GOT BEST ENGRAVING 
@ LRM SHOW BIG MEXIKA :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

pa que sepan carlos did the mexica trike and incase you dont no both sides of the bike are diffient like the paint one side is dedicated to the mexica and the other to the maya one side of the engaveing is mayan on the other side is the olmeca mexica engraving thanks again carlitos


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

that's some reeeaaaaal bad ass work :thumbsup: WOAAAW


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SNOOPY (Apr 12, 2007)

DANG CARLOS U STILL GETTING DOWN......U MEMBER U DID SOME PLAXIGLASS WORK FOR ME....Shot Callers-.......MIGHT HAVE TO HIT U UP SOON


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Sup Carlos :wave: its Sergio  I got the new parts now for my daughters bike , I will be calling you soon


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHATS UP CARLOS REMEBER ME GEORGE FROM SAN DIEGO

THANKS FOR THE WORK YOU DID ON MY PARTS HOMIE THEY CAME OUT SICK I LOVE THEM :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 12 2009, 06:52 PM~14175463
> *WHATS UP CARLOS REMEBER ME GEORGE FROM SAN DIEGO
> 
> THANKS FOR THE WORK YOU DID ON MY PARTS HOMIE THEY CAME OUT SICK I LOVE THEM  :cheesy:
> ...


Sup Geroge , what parts are these parts to , what bike ? yours ?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

YEAH MY BIKE  YOU HAVENT SEEN IT? I GOT CUSTOM HANDLE BARS FOR IT TOO :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 12 2009, 08:59 PM~14176367
> *YEAH MY BIKE   YOU HAVENT SEEN IT? I GOT CUSTOM HANDLE BARS FOR IT TOO  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

US ICON WIRE WHEELS......














CHECK OUT HOW G&C MACKES THERE OWN LINE OF WHEELZ
IF U HAVE ANY CUSTOM RIM ORDER FEEL FREE 2 CALL US 4 UR IDEAS


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)

SALAS' 626-840-5871


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 12 2009, 10:01 PM~14176389
> *:0
> *


DID YOU GET THAT M.O :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 13 2009, 10:44 AM~14179368
> *DID YOU GET THAT M.O  :cheesy:
> *


got it today :cheesy:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

good work  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jun 14 2009, 12:20 AM~14184393
> *good work  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X 2


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 13 2009, 09:35 PM~14182862
> *got it today  :cheesy:
> *


CANT WAIT TO GET THEM AND THEN TAKE EM TO SALAS :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)

CALL ME


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Jun 14 2009, 10:55 PM~14191814
> *CALL ME
> *


 :wave:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Whatup Salas. Everyone keeps asking me who did the engraving on the Night Crawler bike. I tell them I did it myself. :biggrin: 

J/K bro I tell them "Salas did it, I hear he'll do your first order free" :0 

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HELL YEAH HOMIE SALAS IS A DOWN ASS ENGRAVER HE DID ALL THE ENGRAVING ON THE RAIDERS BIKE, TWISTED HABIT, MEXICA, AND EVER THE ON THE CADDY GAME OVER :cheesy:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

WERE YOU LOCATED?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

PASADENA, SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 12 2009, 06:52 PM~14175463
> *WHATS UP CARLOS REMEBER ME GEORGE FROM SAN DIEGO
> 
> THANKS FOR THE WORK YOU DID ON MY PARTS HOMIE THEY CAME OUT SICK I LOVE THEM  :cheesy:
> ...


hey dogg got some more parts to get done will hit you up when i got cash 
want them all chrome like this :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 16 2009, 12:00 PM~14207217
> *HELL YEAH HOMIE SALAS IS A DOWN ASS ENGRAVER HE DID ALL THE ENGRAVING ON THE RAIDERS BIKE, TWISTED HABIT, MEXICA, AND EVER THE ON THE CADDY GAME OVER  :cheesy:
> *


and ........... *"Candy Girl"* to come soon :0  :biggrin:  hno:


----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)

CALL ME..........


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

wassa pimp... long time no chat


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)

NAME THIZ ADD WHEN U CALL ME AN GET $20 OFF


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)

NAME THIZ ADD WHEN U CALL ME AN GET $20 OFF


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)

<span style=\'color:red\'>CALL ME


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)

<span style=\'color:red\'>CALL ME


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

THERE YOU GO CARLOS SOME OF YOUR ENGRAVING ON THE BUMPER & GRILL OF THE 2007 CAR OF THE YEAR "GAME OVER"


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jun 18 2009, 10:59 PM~14235712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :angel:


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Looking good Homie!


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Jun 18 2009, 11:54 PM~14235673
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

SOMEONE BETTER JUMP ON THIS

I KNOW I WILL :cheesy:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Jun 19 2009, 12:22 AM~14236223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Jun 23 2009, 11:16 PM~14279706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 25 2009, 01:22 AM~14291919
> *
> *


x3


----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)

TTT


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

ONE OF THE BEST


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 30 2009, 09:40 PM~14347126
> *ONE OF THE BEST
> *


x2


----------



## BROWN CHEVY (Aug 19, 2007)

WHERE DO YU GET THE GOLD DONE?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

WHATS UP CARLOS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 30 2009, 10:40 PM~14347126
> *ONE OF THE BEST
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Jun 16 2009, 08:52 AM~14205263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

quote=NINETEEN.O.FOUR,Jun 12 2009, 07:52 PM~14175463]
WHATS UP CARLOS REMEBER ME GEORGE FROM SAN DIEGO

THANKS FOR THE WORK YOU DID ON MY PARTS HOMIE THEY CAME OUT SICK I LOVE THEM :cheesy: 












































[/quote]


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)

CALL ME......................


----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ORALE CARLITO :biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

nice work


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

GOOD JOB SALAS ENGRAVING :biggrin:


----------



## rollerz09 (Apr 1, 2009)

:thumbsup: this is from RollerOnly sfv :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

IMA BE HITTING YOU UP REAL REAL SOON


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Jul 16 2009, 08:52 PM~14498669
> *CALL ME......................
> *


What up Hommie ?Thanks for taking on that work for my Harley :biggrin: 
The Rims should be there any day & I will be sending out the rest by the end of the week Thanks Agian Hommie :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Jul 22 2009, 10:47 AM~14549370
> *What up Hommie ?Thanks for taking on that work for my Harley :biggrin:
> The Rims should be there any day & I will be sending out the rest by the end of the week Thanks Agian Hommie  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


bad ass bike.............


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)

PLZ CALL ME 4 A PRICE .............24-7


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Jul 22 2009, 11:26 PM~14557252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


post some of your tatoo work :0


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jul 22 2009, 09:44 PM~14556241
> *bad ass bike.............
> *


Thanks Hommie :biggrin:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT FOR THE HOMMIE :biggrin:


----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

SALAS DOES CHROME AND GOLD PLATTING TOO


----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

IMA BE SENDING THESE TOO YOU


----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 21 2009, 11:15 AM~14839241
> *IMA BE SENDING THESE TOO YOU
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollerz09_@Jul 21 2009, 09:56 PM~14545388
> *:thumbsup: this is from RollerOnly sfv :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

> quote=NINETEEN.O.FOUR,Jun 12 2009, 07:52 PM~14175463]
> WHATS UP CARLOS REMEBER ME GEORGE FROM SAN DIEGO
> 
> THANKS FOR THE WORK YOU DID ON MY PARTS HOMIE THEY CAME OUT SICK I LOVE THEM :cheesy:


[/quote]


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

GOOD WORK! droped my stuff off the other day. see ya next month carlos. hey can i still get the 20.00 discount from lay it low? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

yes carlos did all the engraving on the mexica trike but was not put in the lowrider magazine its cool we -i mean they all know who did it form the get go TU SAVES LOCOS that carnal ah te wacho


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Aug 24 2009, 09:48 PM~14870996
> *yes carlos did all the engraving on the mexica trike but was not put in the lowrider magazine its cool we -i mean they all know who did it form the get go TU SAVES LOCOS that carnal ah te wacho
> *


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT FOR THE HOMMIE


----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

HOW LONG IS THE TURN AROUND TIME


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)

CALL ME


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Aug 29 2009, 05:23 PM~14921346
> *HOW LONG IS THE TURN AROUND TIME
> *


SALAS DOES IT PRETTY QUICK AND REALLY GOOD


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)

THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT MY FRIENDS!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

MEXICA GOT BEST ENGRAVING IN THE STREETLOW SHOW


SALAS SHOWING AGAIN HES A SHOW WINNING ENGRAVER


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 31 2009, 10:06 PM~14944367
> *MEXICA GOT BEST ENGRAVING IN THE STREETLOW SHOW
> SALAS SHOWING AGAIN HES A SHOW WINNING ENGRAVER
> *


noah swept the special awards


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

*I been dealing with him for years. GOOD work, VERY dedicated, delivers, but best of all GOOD pricing, Good thing i met SALAS.*</span>


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

hey dogg going to have the parts soon for two bike need them engraved no rush this time what kind of price got two sets of forks sissy bars handle bar and pedals hit me back with a deal thx :biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

salas custom engraving did my bike it came out great


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Sep 10 2009, 11:50 PM~15047137
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HOW MUCH WAS IT FOR ALL THE ENGRAVING?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Sep 10 2009, 11:50 PM~15047137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 bad ass


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

whats up salas are you guys going to vegas?


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 11 2009, 11:11 AM~15051018
> *HOW MUCH WAS IT FOR ALL THE ENGRAVING?
> *


great price hit him up 626-840-5871 ask for carlos


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 11 2009, 11:26 AM~15051163
> *:0  :0 bad ass
> *


  thx :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Sep 11 2009, 05:20 PM~15054308
> *great price hit him up 626-840-5871 ask for carlos
> *


X2 HES NOT AS EXPENSIVE AS YOU THINK


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 11 2009, 06:48 PM~15055665
> *X2 HES NOT AS EXPENSIVE AS YOU THINK
> *


not expensive at all look around first cuz not one will do it that cheap with that much detail in it :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## SLOPPY SECONDS (Feb 17, 2008)

SALAS ENGRAVING DID MY CAR! EXCELLENT WORK!


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLOPPY SECONDS_@Sep 13 2009, 08:58 PM~15071056
> *SALAS ENGRAVING DID MY CAR! EXCELLENT WORK!
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Realy good Hommie :thumbsup: Salas does some Really Good work :worship: & He's a Cool Ass Hommie :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLOPPY SECONDS_@Sep 13 2009, 09:58 PM~15071056
> *SALAS ENGRAVING DID MY CAR! EXCELLENT WORK!
> 
> 
> ...



HELL YEAH WORK IS SICK!!!


----------



## dolomite41 (Oct 30, 2002)

I spoke to Carlos today, real cool dude..gonna be sending him some work soon..cant wait to get some things done from him. Shot me some reasonable prices too...good looking out homie


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Sep 10 2009, 11:50 PM~15047137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Oct 1 2009, 10:56 PM~15246314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam nice work dogg hey i will have them parts ready soon so you can get down on them just need to do some touch up work on them


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

NICE WORK HOMIE....


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Oct 1 2009, 11:06 PM~15246385
> *NICE WORK HOMIE....
> *


THANKS......................


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM CARLOS THAT LOOKS GOOD LIKE ALWAYS LOOKS NICE ANY PICS OF MY KNOCKOFF :cheesy:


----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

awesome quality engraving!!! :0


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT !!!!!!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

ALWAYS END UP UP HAPPY WITH SALAS WORK. THIS MAN GETS DOWN!!! ON THE ENGRAVING I JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS ALOT AND THAT THE WORK SPEAKS FOR IT SELF :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 7 2009, 02:01 PM~15293557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks real good ....cant wait till i get all my stuff back :cheesy:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 7 2009, 12:01 PM~15293557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 7 2009, 03:00 PM~15293544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammmm that is so sick !!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

http://img86.imageshack.us/i/bike1a.jpg/
here is a pic of the rims SALAS did for me. thanks homie good work!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin+Oct 7 2009, 08:53 PM~15297770-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD  










WHAT PART OF SD ARE YOU FROM?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 7 2009, 09:53 PM~15297770
> *looks real good ....cant wait till i get all my stuff back :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 8 2009, 03:26 PM~15304014
> *:cheesy: CANT WAIT TO SEE IT EITHER ARE YOU GOING TO VEGAS
> THANKS ALOT CARLOS FOR HOOKING IT UP  :biggrin:
> :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *



no vegas for me.....some of legions from texas will be there though


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 8 2009, 07:50 PM~15306841
> *no vegas for me.....some of legions from texas will be there though
> *



SAME HERE COULDNT MAKE IT HOWS YOUR BIKE COMING OUT? :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 9 2009, 01:39 PM~15312309
> *SAME HERE COULDNT MAKE IT HOWS YOUR BIKE COMING OUT?  :biggrin:
> *


just got to wait on a few people and it should be done.....


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 8 2009, 01:27 PM~15304024
> *LOOKS GOOD
> 
> 
> ...


i stay in clairemont.SD


----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 7 2009, 12:01 PM~15293557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea bro came out really nice


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

THANKS JUST WAITING ON MY KNOCKOFF TOO ILL POST PICS WHEN IT COMES BACK


----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Carols 
I just wanted to give a shout , the plating still looks great after fours years plus.*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Oct 20 2009, 11:40 AM~15413080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD HOMMIE


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Oct 20 2009, 12:40 PM~15413080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THATS NICE!!! :cheesy:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Nov 9 2009, 11:04 AM~15606764
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP MR SALAS :biggrin:


----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Nov 20 2009, 12:08 AM~15722020
> *
> *


POST THE NEW STUFF!! :biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

thanks carlos for the parts you did for me and you even gave the extra effort to ship them out next day air so i can have them is time......sissy bar and crown just done....cant wait to get the forks done.....bad ass engraving here....


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 25 2009, 01:36 PM~15778872
> *thanks carlos for the parts you did for me and you even gave the extra effort to ship them out next day air so i can have them is time......sissy bar and crown just done....cant wait to get the forks done.....bad ass engraving here....
> 
> 
> ...


ON THE SERIO HES A TOP NOTCH ENGRAVER


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING SALAS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 25 2009, 12:38 PM~15778902
> *ON THE SERIO HES A TOP NOTCH ENGRAVER
> 
> 
> *


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

THE HOMIE CARLOS HOOKED ME UP


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Dec 5 2009, 10:39 AM~15879621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Dec 5 2009, 09:39 AM~15879621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SALAS DID MEXICAS ENGRAVING


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 11 2009, 05:17 PM~15952306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats right and he going to do all mother other shittttt


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

oops ment hes going to do all my other shit too :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lol


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 11 2009, 05:17 PM~15952306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA+Dec 11 2009, 07:42 PM~15953130-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA HELL YEAH HOMIE CANT WAIT TO SEE IT


----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)

CALL ME


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)

call me


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

1


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Dec 11 2009, 05:43 PM~15953142
> *oops ment hes going to do all my other shit too  :biggrin:
> *


lol............. i wanna see sneek peeks


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*FROM LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB*


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Jun 9 2009, 10:46 PM~14146629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for sum fenders like this


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 7 2009, 11:01 AM~15293557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm i just noticed that he engraved the grips too :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 28 2009, 02:12 PM~16111388
> *damm i just noticed that he engraved the grips too  :0
> *


HELL YEAH HOMIE HE GETS DOWN


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Dec 28 2009, 09:35 PM~16116554
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)

CALL ME


----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 11 2009, 05:14 PM~15952282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: LOOKS HELLA BAD HOMMIE!


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEAR CARLOS,,HOPE YOU HAD A GOOD ONE,,,CANT WAIT TO FINISH THE REST OF THE PARTS.......


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAMMMM THAT ENGRAVING LOOKS GOOD!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jan 1 2010, 12:16 PM~16152880
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR CARLOS,,HOPE YOU HAD A GOOD ONE,,,CANT WAIT TO FINISH THE REST OF THE PARTS.......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jan 1 2010, 11:16 AM~16152880
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR CARLOS,,HOPE YOU HAD A GOOD ONE,,,CANT WAIT TO FINISH THE REST OF THE PARTS.......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

happy new year carlos :biggrin:


----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)

call me


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)

For better and faster respond please call me at any time your business is appreciated here. Thank you to all the supporters


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)

For better and faster respond please call me at any time your business is appreciated here. Thank you to all the supporters


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM CARLOS THE ENGRAVING IS LOOKING GOOD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

done by carlos salas... thanks bro great work


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jan 23 2010, 01:27 PM~16385884
> *done by carlos salas... thanks bro great work
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASSSS


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

done by carlos salas... thanks bro great work

THATS TIGHT..


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jan 23 2010, 02:27 PM~16385884
> *done by carlos salas... thanks bro great work
> 
> 
> ...


*Its engraved backwards so it can be read properly in a mirror under the car??*


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## 916_king (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jan 25 2010, 08:58 PM~16410767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


frime


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)

For better and faster respond please call me at any time your business is appreciated here. Thank you to all the supporters


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

SALAS ENGRAVING




















MORE COMING SOON...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 2 2010, 12:40 PM~16488661
> *SALAS ENGRAVING
> 
> 
> ...


DAUMMM THAT LOOKS FUKCING BAD!! SALAS GETTING DOWN AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)

For better and faster respond please call me at any time your business is appreciated here. Thank you to all the supporters .....


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 2 2010, 11:40 AM~16488661
> *SALAS ENGRAVING
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

THANKS CARLOS MY HARLEY PARTS CAME OUT HELLA NICE HOMMIE!! CAN'T GET GOOD PIS OF THEM MY BEST I CAN DO :biggrin: 















































































:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

nice work bro looking good my man


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ORALE CARLOS Q VO ESE :biggrin:


----------



## ~Marcos~707~ (Jan 27, 2010)

sick work


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Feb 23 2010, 12:13 AM~16696908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Feb 23 2010, 12:15 AM~16696920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks hella good Hommie & thats before Chrome :wow: :wow:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Feb 23 2010, 01:13 AM~16696908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT FOR THE HOMMIE


----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Mar 24 2010, 11:14 PM~16993010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THATS NICE!! :cheesy:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Mar 24 2010, 10:14 PM~16993010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)

For better and faster respond please call me at any time your business is appreciated here. Thank you to all the supporters...............


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)

For better and faster respond please call me at any time your business is appreciated here. Thank you to all the supporters...............


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)

For better and faster respond please call me at any time your business is appreciated here. Thank you to all the supporters...............


----------



## brownlife212 (Feb 18, 2010)

how can iget the tools to engrave like the machines that look like drills?
how much can they cost?


----------



## brownlife212 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 21 2009, 11:15 AM~14839241
> *IMA BE SENDING THESE TOO YOU
> 
> 
> ...


 were can i get one like n how much


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)

For better and faster respond please call me at any time your business is appreciated here. Thank you to all the supporters...............
:biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

hey carlos. hows things been for you? :wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife212_@Apr 1 2010, 10:02 AM~17065033
> *were can i get one like n how much
> *


HIT UP JAGSTER HE CUT THEM FOR ME AND MY HOMIE BASHER WELD THE TWISTED PART :biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

really looking foward to next week when my shit gets here......thanks again carlos.......


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD :cheesy:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Apr 14 2010, 10:20 AM~17189979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Apr 14 2010, 10:20 AM~17189986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

looks good carlos! keep up the good work. jay


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

TTT


----------



## SLOPPY SECONDS (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SLOPPY SECONDS_@Apr 30 2010, 09:39 PM~17355590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


top notch


----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey carnal, nice talking too u , i will get with u soon :thumbsup: , nice work bythe way


----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SLOPPY SECONDS_@Apr 30 2010, 07:39 PM~17355590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that really badass love that two tone


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

GONNNA SEND YOU SOME STUFF SOON :biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLOPPY SECONDS_@Apr 30 2010, 07:39 PM~17355590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love these pics :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## SLOPPY SECONDS (Feb 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 16 2010, 08:22 AM~17505104
> *love these pics  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Here's some more


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLOPPY SECONDS_@Apr 30 2010, 07:39 PM~17355590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@May 20 2010, 09:15 PM~17555472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@May 20 2010, 06:15 PM~17555472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLOPPY SECONDS_@May 17 2010, 05:28 PM~17519339
> *Here's some more
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Nice Car Hommie


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@May 20 2010, 06:15 PM~17555472
> *
> 
> 
> ...



daam carlos..wow thats nice...wish i had one!! :biggrin:


----------



## louie (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@May 20 2010, 06:15 PM~17555472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you do some badd ass work i check out your topic and it's top notch so you do the engraving and chrome plating too would really like to get a qoute on some pieces engrave and plated


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

salas did our car club plaque he did good work


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SLOPPY SECONDS (Feb 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## just4fun2011 (Jul 13, 2010)

nice work


----------



## louie (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@May 20 2010, 06:15 PM~17555472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAS UP CARLOS IT WAS COOL TALKING WITH YOU CARNAL AVER WHEN I SEND YOU SOME STUFF WITH MY HOMIE YA SABES QUIEN ORALE PUES OH YEA FIRME ASS WORK


----------



## just4fun2011 (Jul 13, 2010)

nice work


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@May 20 2010, 06:15 PM~17555472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the badass work ,plate looks good in my car and all the engraving on my bike is sick. shipped to japan will be their for TOKYOSUPERSHOW.


----------



## just4fun2011 (Jul 13, 2010)

what up


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLOPPY SECONDS_@May 17 2010, 06:28 PM~17519339
> *Here's some more
> 
> 
> ...


a bro it was nice meeting you at the woodland show last month Im glad to see you and your son made it home safe


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Q VOLE CARLOS


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Can someone PM me an email address for Carlos.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Oct 30 2010, 02:27 PM~18947551
> *Can someone PM me an email address for Carlos.
> *


Can anyone contact carlos and tell him to call rudy, he's had my part for 9 months and been paid off for about a year alredy, been really patiene and still nothing he has a 550 dollar part of mine


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

:0


----------



## just4fun2011 (Jul 13, 2010)

good work


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

thanks for all the work keep it up carlos! pic of my board/trucks salas did.


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 30 2010, 03:50 PM~18948234
> *Can anyone contact carlos and tell him to call rudy, he's had my part for 9 months and been paid off for about a year alredy, been really patiene and still nothing he has a 550 dollar part of mine
> *


GOOD LUCK I TRY MY BEST TO CALL HIM AND NOTHING


----------



## just4fun2011 (Jul 13, 2010)

what up salas


----------



## just4fun2011 (Jul 13, 2010)

what up carlos


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 30 2010, 02:50 PM~18948234
> *Can anyone contact carlos and tell him to call rudy, he's had my part for 9 months and been paid off for about a year alredy, been really patiene and still nothing he has a 550 dollar part of mine
> *


hes been busy moving to new show in azuza will try contact him 4 you


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

TTT for salas and G&C wheels


----------



## just4fun2011 (Jul 13, 2010)

what up


----------



## just4fun2011 (Jul 13, 2010)

what up


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLOPPY SECONDS_@Apr 30 2010, 06:39 PM~17355590
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SWEET!!
:cheesy:


----------



## just4fun2011 (Jul 13, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just4fun2011 (Jul 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## just4fun2011 (Jul 13, 2010)

:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## just4fun2011 (Jul 13, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SLOPPY SECONDS (Feb 17, 2008)

It was nice to finally meet you bro. Excellent work as always!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 19 2011, 08:45 PM~20131697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass :0


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Mar 22 2011, 05:09 AM~20149535
> *badass :0
> *


thanks


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

Anybody knows if Carlos still working with the engraving????


----------



## just4fun2011 (Jul 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@May 10 2011, 05:02 PM~20524704
> *Anybody knows if Carlos still working with the engraving????
> *


yes he is call hem 1626-8405871


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by just4fun2011_@May 10 2011, 09:06 PM~20526618
> *yes he is call hem 1626-8405871
> *


Thanks


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

T T T for one of the best!!!!!


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Would like to Thank Carlos for all the hard work !!*
*Share a few pictures with the Homies :thumbsup:*


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks to my long time homeboy Carlos for getting down on my sons pedal car. He got all the engraving done and also the first time he has done the undercarrige of a pedal car. He even engraved the little jack stands. Thanks.


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanxz Carlos T T T


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Really Nice Work.....


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

:thumbsup: cool pic's




Wicked95 said:


> Thanks to my long time homeboy Carlos for getting down on my sons pedal car. He got all the engraving done and also the first time he has done the undercarrige of a pedal car. He even engraved the little jack stands. Thanks.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Ttt for some sick ass engraving!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks again Carlos.. Just finish putting the parts on my son's bike.. They look bad!!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Firme Work. Carlos.See you tomorrow...


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Does any one knw the prices on salas engraving on bikes


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Does any one knw the prices on salas engraving on bikes


His Prices aren't as Expensive as these others.You would have to take your stuff for him to quote you.He also needs to know what you want on the stuff.He's Cool People.Call him he's in Irwindale,Califas.


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Richiecool69elka said:


> His Prices aren't as Expensive as these others.You would have to take your stuff for him to quote you.He also needs to know what you want on the stuff.He's Cool People.Call him he's in Irwindale,Califas.[/okay thanx


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Does any one knw the prices on salas engraving on bikes


He is good people bro and very good price but he don't like computers lol u need to call him


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> He is good people bro and very good price but he don't like computers lol u need to call him


 da work looks good and da pics are nice pero idk he screwed over my homie Rude Dogg i feel for him too pero den again idk wat really happend at least thats wat i was told by him


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

ATX said:


> da work looks good and da pics are nice pero idk he screwed over my homie Rude Dogg i feel for him too pero den again idk wat really happend at least thats wat i was told by him


he is good people in my book never done me wrong and he still doing more parts for me right now


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> he is good people in my book never done me wrong and he still doing more parts for me right now


Well Said.I Agree.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> he is good people in my book never done me wrong and he still doing more parts for me right now


 Same here.. NEVER HAD A PROBLEM... He going to do my car next..


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Same here. Been dealing with him for over 4 years plus. I always swing my his shop once a week. I did a lot of looking around at other engravers and work before he did my first project back in 07 and been dealing with him since then.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Salas is a str8 shotter, things happen in business people have to understand. His work speaks for itself. His attitude is great and always responds to questions etc. In,my book thats a good guy right there. Prices are awesome as well.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Mar64ss (Jan 26, 2012)

How do u charge to engrave and chrome the following:
A arms 
Door handles 
Bumpers 
Valve covers 
And air filter
On 64 impala ss

Pm please.... Thanks


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Mar64ss said:


> How do u charge to engrave and chrome the following:
> A arms
> Door handles
> Bumpers
> ...


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Can you pm me a price on engraving the lip my bikes rims nd the feders as well...


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Socal#13 said:


> Can you pm me a price on engraving the lip my bikes rims nd the feders as well...


Your better off calling him.He dont go on the computer much.His numbers on the other pages.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

SALAS' ENGRAVING said:


>


TTT


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Your better off calling him.He dont go on the computer much.His numbers on the other pages.


Oraa thanks


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

Can you PM prices to engrave these part Please


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


> Can you PM prices to engrave these part Please


call him he dont get on the pg a lot if u call its faster and better 626 8405872 carlos salas


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

SALAS ENGRAVING


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

1 bad ass bike


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

Carlos does some top notch work man....


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

T T T FOR One of the Best In the Biz :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Ttt for Carlos Salas good people


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Orale Carlito.Q vole ese


----------



## LegionS818 (Nov 2, 2012)

keep up the good work salas


----------



## LegionS818 (Nov 2, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Ttmft


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 566995
> 
> View attachment 566996


Damn Looks Good...:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Damn Looks Good...:nicoderm:


Thanks bro Carlos got down on the parts


----------



## 4NEWARK (Aug 31, 2011)

My 74 Caprice getting hooked up by Salas 
ATTACH=CONFIG]590164[/ATTACH]
ATTACH=CONFIG]590162[/ATTACH]


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Salas gets down sick ass work and a cool homie


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Salas does all my shit


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Carlos Salas Engraving T T M F T


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Orale Carlos ill.be hitting u up.soon


----------



## LegionS818 (Nov 2, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

El Callejero said:


> Carlos Salas Engraving T T M F T


wow


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

El Callejero said:


>


Really Nice...:nicoderm:


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Tlazocamate Mexhica for hooking up my Trike


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

pm me your # thank u


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

one cool vato. meet him over the weekend


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## corazonazteca (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey bro ho much do u charge for engravings

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

corazonazteca said:


> Hey bro ho much do u charge for engravings
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


wats up man calos never gets on line its better if u call him* 626 840 5871 *


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## corazonazteca (Jun 17, 2013)

Alright thanks 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

